# Photo's camera data



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

I am after a small utility that will show me the camera data embedded within any of my photos. I forget what it is called, but show all the date from the camera at the time of the shop, i.e. size of photo etc.
Ideally looking for a standalone utility that's very cheap or free.
Unfortunately I downloaded a lot of shots out of my camera into a photo editing package (don't normally do it this way) and it has mixed the order up, I am hoping the camera date my help my get them back into order. 
I've just remembered what it's called: EXIF data.
Cheers


----------



## _daveR (Jun 3, 2008)

Have a search on sourceforge.net


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

http://www.irfanview.com/ :thumb:

Great little program with a few more editing tools too! All free!


----------



## Bazza155 (Aug 30, 2007)

The EXIF data is what you're after.
There is a Firefox add-on called 'EXIF viewer', you could try downloading that.

Once installed just right click on the image and select 'View Image Exif data'.

Or Opanda software...it's free

http://www.opanda.com/en/iexif/index.html


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

Thanks all, I'll give the Firefox option a go first as I think it's all I need.


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

Ok got the program, but the camera date/time of photo is the same for every photo so it has not helped in this case.
Good add on though.


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

"WARNING!!! This extension directly accesses information on your hard drive. If this is a problem for you, you can either view the source to confirm that it is just reading the Exif data contained in the selected image, or you can uninstall the extension.

Note: Not all JPEG images contain Exif data. In particular, many image editing/manipulation software don't preserve this data, even for minor changes to the image. This may explain why Exif Viewer reports "Unable to extract all the Exif data" for many local and remote files. In some cases, you may be able to set a "Preserve Exif Data" configuration setting/option in your software.

Note: Personal or corporate firewall settings may prevent the Exif Viewer from accessing remote URLs, resulting in the extension appearing to be frozen. Please ensure that Firefox has been given permission to access the internet before attempting to view the Exif data for a remote JPEG."

Just something you might want to have a look at before you use any ad-ons.

Maxtor


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Here you are mate try this:

http://regex.info/exif.cgi


----------



## silver bmw z3 (Apr 30, 2007)

If you use vista you should be able to add most of the relevant columns to windows explorer? Not sure if XP same.


----------



## Sypher (Jul 16, 2008)

I use one called fxif viewer for firefox. Just shows the basics in the properties.


----------



## leeshez (Dec 26, 2005)

...........


----------



## leeshez (Dec 26, 2005)

rmorgan84 said:


> Here you are mate try this:
> 
> http://regex.info/exif.cgi


I use this.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

silver bmw z3 said:


> If you use vista you should be able to add most of the relevant columns to windows explorer? Not sure if XP same.


You have to right click the image and select properties and you will find it under one of the tabs.


----------

